# Please describe GERD pain for me



## cnlmustard (Oct 3, 2003)

I would like to hear from someone who has absolutely NO doubt they have GERD.Please describe as detailed as possible the worst pain you get with this. I think I have a wrong diagnoses for my pain.Any help is very much welcome and appreciated, I'll respond after.


----------



## nj_jaguar_lady (Oct 28, 2004)

ok I've had GERD for about 20 years now. It started out as reflux and PPI's helped back then. Just recently it has gotten much worse. The absolute worse pains are, severe chest pains(imitates a heart attack), shoulder pain, neck pain arm and jaw pain. Your sinuses are also affected so you may cough a lot or clear your throat often. Back pain, mostly near the wings of your back. (that is my worst pain) Swallowing pain, lump in your throat pain and gut pain. I've never realized back then that a lot of my symtoms were GERD. What is your pain? You'd be surprised on how GERD effects your body.


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

I've got all those. The doc diagnosed me with IBS, 2 yrs ago, they didn't say anything about Gerd ? But from what I've read, a lot of people with IBS also have Gerd. And I"ve got almost all the symptoms you named.


----------



## 14369 (Aug 16, 2006)

I've had it for 8 years. Mine started as an ulcer. I have been on Nexium for 6 years. I started on Prilosec, worked great for a while and then quit. My symptoms are severe pain in the abdomen. I describe it as some one pouring Draino down your throat and hoping to god you don't burp! My doctors advised me to lose weight. I have gained 50 lbs since the first onset.


----------



## cnlmustard (Oct 3, 2003)

Wow, the email notifier works well. I never got a chance to respond to the first response, because I was evacuated to Houston at the time.I was asking, because for me it feels like GERD is one of my IBS triggers. If I get a small reflux tinge, it's often followed in about ten minutes by a full blown IBS esophagal cramp session. So I'm careful not to eat anything long before bed.At that point no antacid made will calm it, because it's not GERD causing the pain. And I can get instant relief before my emergency anti-spasmotic pill (Robonil) kicks in by drinking a beer! The alchohol RELAXES the muscle cramp!Just thought I'd pass on some unusual food for thought that might help someone.


----------



## gottogo (Aug 14, 2000)

Mine started about 20 years ago. I started having trouble sleeping. I would lay down, then start having this awlful feeling like I was getting the flu. I was getting a headache, nausua, a real sick feeling. I went to the doctor and he said I had GERD. He told me to take Gaviscon. It helped so much for me. As the years have gone on, it has gotten worse. I really have to watch not to eat too late. I usually have dinner around 4pm. Try not to eat much so I can go to bed at 10pm without problems. I sleep with 3 pillows stacked up.


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

I have or have had most of the same symptoms. Just was diagnosed with acid reflux last month. The chest and back pain is gone now, as is the lump in the throat thing. But I still get pressure and a feeling that the food is stuck in my esophagus at times, despite taking generic Prilosec (omeprazole). Also have a throat full of acidy phlegm about half of the time, and my stomach churns and gurgles. I feel queasy, slightly nauseous, or else very hungry soon after eating. and it lasts for several hours. It's not much fun eating anymore. From what I've read on this thread, this could get worse over time. Not good. I'd love to eat some chocolate or pizza again. And maybe have some decaf coffee. Not for some time yet, I guess.


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

I was diagnosed with IBS 3 yrs ago, but they never said anything about Gerd, until I went to another GI doc and he diagnosed me with Barretts Esophagiitis as well, which happens when Gerd goes undiagnosed, or you are not treating it, and it progesses to Barretts in some people. I have Gerd symptoms of chest pain, acid in throat, throat pain, upper back pain, headaches, sinus problems, stomach pain.


----------



## 21781 (Nov 6, 2006)

so gerd is different from acid reflux?I have acid that about 3 am comes up like car battery acid.It doesnt matter if i have nothing to eat or even drink water.the next day my throat burns like it is raw.So I cant get off nexium even though it can cause stomach cancer.Brcause the acid causes throat canser so man your doomed


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

> quote:Originally posted by angie7_75:so gerd is different from acid reflux?...So I cant get off nexium even though it can cause stomach cancer.Brcause the acid causes throat canser so man your doomed


Reflux is one aspect of GERD. My wife would get pain like a heart attack. I would get heartburn that would cause reflux in the night. Both are GERD.I have been using a flavonoid supplement (Provex CV) that has stopped my heartburn and reflux for over 7 years, almost no matter what I eat. So I certainly don't feel doomed, at all. No stomach cancer. No esophigal cancer. Mark


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

For those of you for whom the PPIs no longer work...what are you doing now for relief? And do you really have to watch what you eat? I'd like to try Gaviscon, but my doctor says the PPIs are better. (Not so sure about that yet.)Mark, I'd love to try the flavonoids, but don't have the $30 a month to get them. (I'm a Senior on a fixed income with several other problems that require medications.) You're probably shaking your head about this, but I really can't afford it. Are there any other companies that make a similar product for less?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I'm a Senior, too, so I do know about your concerns. Fortunately, my wife is still working; but when she is ready to retire, this stuff is going into our budget.You can get the various ingredients separately; but Provex adds some co-enzymes that quadruple the absorbancy which seems to be the key to their success.I don't know how much you pay for the meds you take for this; but whenever I see people refer to their costs on this Board, I definitely shake my head.These do come with an unconditional 60 day guarantee so you would only be out shipping charges if they don't work. There is also a special offer this month that provides free products of your choice for the first 3 months of membership. You can write me if you want more info. I won't let you get into anything you are not comfortable with, I promise. I don't bite.







Cheers,Markmsprague2002###yahoo.ca


----------

